# Can I fly whilst I have a blood clot in my uterus?



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

I am 12 weeks and 5 days pregnant and have been bleeding for the past 2 weeks, which i know is due to blood clot on the posteriur wall of my uterus which is not affecting the placenta. I had my nuchal scan last week and all is fine with the baby, although I still have daily discharge of dark brown. I am due to take a short flight to Nice on June 10th, I am already on Heparin and baby asprin, but would just like to know that flying with the blood clot is not an issue.

The same question also goes for swimming, can I go swimming whilst I still have this discharge, and would it be safe whilst I am swimming to use a tampon.

Thank you very much.

Janna


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Brown blood is old blood and i cant see an issue with flying.  I  would'nt recommend swimming until discharge has cleared, with or without tampon...

Would be worthwhile getting dr's note to cover the fact you are carrying injectables though.

Jan


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Jan - Thank u very much for the information.

Janna


----------

